# New Snowboard/Ski Gear Company Help



## ConnorJ (10 mo ago)

We are in the process of launching a new Snowboard/Ski gear company and are wanting to hear from the community about what they think is missing from the industry. We need your help, please respond and tell us what you would like to see in your gear.

Thanks,


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Ok, I'll load the cannon, who's pulling the trigger?


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

BIIIG pockets to fit my handle of jim beam I need to get through my day


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Curiosity is getting the better of me, I'll bite.

What kind of gear are you going to be selling?


----------



## ConnorJ (10 mo ago)

ctoma said:


> Curiosity is getting the better of me, I'll bite.
> 
> What kind of gear are you going to be selling?


We are going to start by offing Jackets, Ridding Hoodies, Bibs, Pants, Base Layers, Gloves Mitts, and all other accessories. The goal is to make the process of buying gear simple by offering only a few of each item. With that said, as we want to offer only a few options we want to make sure that they are top quality and provide everything that the consumer is looking for in their gear.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

I wish I could get ski gear that has that tailored skinny suit look so that the ski bunnies can get a good look at my dad bod


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

bseracka said:


> I wish I could get ski gear that has that tailored skinny suit look so that the ski bunnies can get a good look at my dad bod


BOOM. 1st good shot


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

ConnorJ said:


> We are going to start by offing Jackets, Ridding Hoodies, Bibs, Pants, Base Layers, Gloves Mitts, and all other accessories. The goal is to make the process of buying gear simple by offering only a few of each item. With that said, as we want to offer only a few options we want to make sure that they are top quality and provide everything that the consumer is looking for in their gear.


I always said that's what was missing from the market, a company without options to choose from!


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

What happened to the recent rule change for minimum post requirements in order to be able to create new threads? WAY TO GO MODS.


----------



## ConnorJ (10 mo ago)

lab49232 said:


> I always said that's what was missing from the market, a company without options to choose from!


Exactly, I think it will help bring some simplicity to the market.


----------



## ConnorJ (10 mo ago)

.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)

I just need some eggs, rice and furikake to go with this.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Pablo$ said:


> What happened to the recent rule change for minimum post requirements in order to be able to create new threads? WAY TO GO MODS.


That's in B&S subforum.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'd like to see more full white options. There is also a lack of fur hoods on snowboarding jackets so that would be good to see too. 

Also what about an all in one option? Helmet with a visor attached stitched to a one piece suit with gloves and socks sewn on? Zipper down the middle to step into it. Might need a flap at the back though for morning poops in the base lodge. If you could make the flap with ziptech to keep the powder out that would be a bonus.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Better helmet options. Something like this:


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

If you make bibs make it easy to take a piss.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

thecadgod said:


> If you make bibs make it easy to take a piss.


Maybe skip bibs all together and go into the pee bib business?


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

A lot of backcountry gear doesn't come in camouflage, and makes me really visible in the trees. Seriously, we look like a bunch of rad 90's dudes with neon colors.

Make some very breathable and weatherproof gear that keeps me warm but lets me completely vanish into the backcountry.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

My wish list:
1. Body armour that doesn't stink like rotting cabbage after a day of using it.
2. Jackets with a pouch in the back for a drinks bladder.
3. A nasty STD for everyone who designs jackets without a lift pass pocket in the left sleeve.


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

free stuff


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Well designed plumbing system that is easy to maintain and clean so that I can stay hydrated and comfortable all day without need for the lodge...ya probably have more fans of this with the gals.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Something like this would be ideal. Max $200usd


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I will give you lots of advice if you give me a free jacket.


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

I'd really love to see a jacket that keeps you warm on a cold windy lift, keeps you steady temp and breathable while exerting yourself riding, then cool you off in the lodge when you're all hot and sweaty so you don't have adjust anything or take it off ever. Maybe even a zip in pillow in the hood for bedtime. Add plumbing pants and I'd be set for life.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mike256 said:


> Something like this would be ideal. Max $200usd
> View attachment 162730


 With jet pack, no lines, no chairs, only untracked pow lines 🛸


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

What are plumbing pants?


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> With jet pack, no lines, no chairs, only untracked pow lines 🛸


Id buy that


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

DaveMcI said:


> What are plumbing pants?


I assumed these?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I want a stormtrooper kit to go with my ruroc


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)

DaveMcI said:


> What are plumbing pants?





wrathfuldeity said:


> Well designed plumbing system that is easy to maintain and clean so that I can stay hydrated and comfortable all day without need for the lodge...ya probably have more fans of this with the gals.


Put it this way. No need to align the pee flap on your skivies and your long johns.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking forward to more variety in my targeted ads along with the shit Montec & Dope gear.


----------



## timmz32 (Sep 8, 2021)

unisex baggy straight leg snowboard pants without articulation.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I know the op has been run out of Dodge and not likely to return, but I do honestly wish more SB outerwear companies would quit offering gear ONLY for the Anorexic, Vegan granola crowd!!

Not alla us sideways sliders are svelte, Sexy hunks!!! 😶. I mean even Burton’s 2Xl’s are built for skinnier dudes than me. and yet the 3X’s, when you can find one, are circus tents!!
(… does make layering easier for extreme cold) 🤷‍♂️

Very few cool designs go past XL, and even then, the 2x’s aren’t cut all that roomy!! they're built for tall bodybuilders not medium height, 6’ tubs of lard like me! 🤷‍♂️🤣

if yo A wide load like me, and want functionality AND fit in XXL+ outerwear? You have to buy gear for hunters! (…as we’ve seen in recent years,… A lot of the gun crowd qualifies to be gravy seals,…. Or Meal team Six!) 😎🤪


----------



## Michael2016 (Nov 26, 2021)

ConnorJ said:


> We are in the process of launching a new Snowboard/Ski gear company and are wanting to hear from the community about what they think is missing from the industry. We need your help, please respond and tell us what you would like to see in your gear.
> 
> Thanks,


We make the snowboard binding, boots, and snowboards, and work with many famous brands. Contact for more information.


----------



## ConnorJ (10 mo ago)

Michael2016 said:


> We make the snowboard binding, boots, and snowboards, and work with many famous brands. Contact for more information.


I would love to talk, what's the best way to contact you?


----------



## Crusty (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Michael2016 (Nov 26, 2021)

ConnorJ said:


> I would love to talk, what's the best way to contact you?


my email: [email protected]


----------



## Michael2016 (Nov 26, 2021)

Mike256 said:


> Something like this would be ideal. Max $200usd
> View attachment 162730
> 
> [/QU 30,000$





Mike256 said:


> Something like this would be ideal. Max $200usd
> View attachment 162730


50,000$ min


----------

